# Scioto River Saturday morning.



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished the scioto river this past saturday morning. I caught 3 total. I actually hooked and landed all the bites this time. I finally figured out that I was getting quite a few bites earlier in the year but I was waiting for the fish to rip off line. Actually they though they were just barely mouthing the bait. I think I got that tip from one of Scott's post. Thanks man. Anyway they were not huge but a lot of fun. Largest was 6 pounds and the second was probably 4 or 5 pounds. I did not weigh it. The third was a blue gill. All together I fished 4 different spots.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show Marc...here's to many more.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal, Carp are not easy to catch, and I really admire this fish!


----------

